# Early taster of my crop!



## Old Toby (Oct 10, 2006)

Ok so myself and my mate were sittin in my gaff earlier trying to figure out where we could score some smoke when i decided to take the mouldy cuttings from were the bud rot had set in on my girls and we tried the microwave steam dry method to a big success because the 2 of us are now stoned to bits, my mate had to go walkies he was that bad even! So to those who might have some mouldy cuttings (not too mouldy cos that wouldnt be good) and cant wait to try there crop they should give it a go! When you are nukeing your buds you should remember not to over nuke them.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 10, 2006)

Old Toby said:
			
		

> Ok so myself and my mate were sittin in my gaff earlier trying to figure out where we could score some smoke when i decided to take the mouldy cuttings from were the bud rot had set in on my girls and we tried the microwave steam dry method to a big success because the 2 of us are now stoned to bits, my mate had to go walkies he was that bad even! So to those who might have some mouldy cuttings (not too mouldy cos that wouldnt be good) and cant wait to try there crop they should give it a go! When you are nukeing your buds you should remember not to over nuke them.


*Please don't say your smoking moldy bud man because that's bad news. You can get very sick man or even die from smoking moldy bud.  *


----------



## Old Toby (Oct 10, 2006)

Ah no dont worry bout that, i had cut away where the mould had been affecting the buds, we only managed about enough for a few joints each and mixed it with weed that we had left aswel! I through out the mouldy nasty stuff


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 11, 2006)

Old Toby said:
			
		

> Ah no dont worry bout that, i had cut away where the mould had been affecting the buds, we only managed about enough for a few joints each and mixed it with weed that we had left aswel! I through out the mouldy nasty stuff


*Glad to here that. *


----------



## Tonto (Oct 21, 2006)

Why do you have moldy bud anyway?


----------



## Old Toby (Oct 22, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> Why do you have moldy bud anyway?


I wasnt willing to throw anything away y'know dude,I put all that work in not to throw away anything, I ended up making some very tasty honey oil with the rest of the rotten buds!


----------

